

Show HN: Context identifier using NLP and statistics - varunmittal
http://www.crrnt.is:8080/

======
varunmittal
Here are a few preset queries to get you started.

[http://crrnt.is:8080/?q=computer+brain](http://crrnt.is:8080/?q=computer+brain)
[http://crrnt.is:8080/?q=text+mining+intelligence](http://crrnt.is:8080/?q=text+mining+intelligence)
[http://crrnt.is:8080/?q=chemical+formula](http://crrnt.is:8080/?q=chemical+formula)
[http://crrnt.is:8080/?q=god](http://crrnt.is:8080/?q=god)

